# DH/FR Roadtrip im Winter gen Süden - aber wohin??



## joerg81 (21. Oktober 2011)

hi folks.

kennt jemand dh-strecken mit lift die auch im winter betrieben werden? ich würde gern verlängert über den jahreswechsel mit dem bus in den süden fahren. gibt doch sicher was in südspanien oder süditalien?
besonders cool wäre griechenland, türkei oder marokko. gibts da strecken? mit google komme ich leider nicht weiter...


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2011)

SÃ¼dspanien... http://www.lafenasosa.com/
Von Mannheim aus sinds aber schon 2000km! Und Maut durchs Fransosenland ist teuer... 

Ich bin aber gerade auch auf der Suche... 
Teneriffa ist auch ne Ãberlegung wert. Da gibts auch nen Bikepark. Wenn man vom Termin noch flexible ist, gibts auch gÃ¼nstige FlÃ¼ge.

Ansonsten gibts noch Deutsche Bikeparks die ganzjÃ¤hrig offen sind. 
Bad Wildbad und Hahnenklee
Bei Bad Wildbad lÃ¤uft halt die Bergbahn ganzÃ¤hrig und mit freundlich fragen bekommt man auch im Winter ne Tageskarte, ansonsten 2â¬ / Run. 
In Hahnenklee muss man mit dem Personal vorsichtig sein, unfreundlich hoch drei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2011)

Mittelitalien...
http://deutsch.campingpuntala.it/bike-park.asp
Allerdings Bikepark ohne Lift... Vielleicht findet man da einen Shuttelservice?


----------



## Riding-Rick (26. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Der Park in Hahnenklee hat nicht das ganze Jahr offen, der ist auch nur bis Ende Oktober geöffnet und im Winter wird dort sicherlich auch wieder Schnee liegen und du kannst das Fahren da vergessen.
Die DH-Strecke in Thale hat - abgesehen von der Revisionspause - das ganze Jahr offen. Da Thale auch nicht so hoch liegt, liegt dort auch nicht so früh und lange Schnee. Wenn die Strecke schneefrei ist, werden dort auch Bikes transportiert.
...aber das ist ja alles nicht wirklich im Süden...

Einige Tips könnte ich dir aber noch geben, war aber leider selber noch nicht da:
- Bozen/Meran (Südtirol): da gibt´s mehrere mehr oder wenige offizielle DH- und FR-Strecken, sowie drei Seilbahnen die Bikes transportieren
- Gardasee?!
- Linale Ligure, am Mittelmeer: dort gibt es einige Shuttle-Services. Einer ist z. B. der hier: www.finalefreeride.com
- auch die Berge um San Remo und Monaco sollen auch ganz nett sein...

Viel Spaß bei deinem Trip, bin schon etwas neidisch! 

EDIT: Grad nochwas gefunden: www.rivierafreeride.com
EDIT 2: Hab grad gesehen, dass es sogar ein Finale-Unterforum gibt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=222


----------



## joerg81 (26. Oktober 2011)

hallihallo,

also neidisch gibts da nichts zu sein. einfach mitkommen! 

es soll definitiv aus D raus gehen. mal was neues sehen. ich möchte downhill, camping, reisen und land & leute kennen lernen verbinden - ein richtiger roadtrip eben. 
teneriffa, thale und bad wildbad kenne ich schon. letztere strecke ist doch recht ruppig - respekt an die leute, welche hier bei nässe oder gar schnee fahren.

lafenosa klingt gut. die entfernung spielt für mich nicht _die_ rolle, der weg ist da ganz klar teil des ziels und auf der landstraße kostet's auch keine maut.

monaco klingt auch interessant. wenn es da einen lift gibt und der auch im "winter" betrieben wird?
hmmm...meer und berge... 

und die exotischen bikereise-ziele ums mittelmeer? waren die nicht in dem bikevideo "roam" auch in marokko oder so unterwegs? *träum*


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2011)

Naja Hahnenklee ...
http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/oeffnungszeiten.php
Also theoretisch offen.

Bad Wildbad ist noch meiner Erfahrung her bei Nässe auch nicht schwieriger. 4 Wochen Trockenheit sind viel schlimmer. Aber sicher sehr hart und ruppig... 

In Finale fährt im Dezembert / Januar kein Shuttel. Das hab ich schon eroiert. Da soll auch recht viel Regen im Winter fallen. 

Bozen bekommt auch nicht wenig Schnee ab... Unten im Tal gehts, auf den Gipfeln zu denen die Bahnen hoch gehen ist es weiß... 

Gardasee sieht auch nicht anders aus...


----------



## michar (27. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt nicht! in finale ligure wird (fast) ganzjaehrig geshuttelt..allerdings logischerweise nicht ueberall hin und wenn genug leute da sind! januar und februar ist daunten zwar etwas wechselhafter..das kann gehen von 7 grad und regen bis zu 20 grad und sonne! vorne am meer kann eigentlich immer gefahren werden..lediglich die hoeheren trails sind in den monaten doch auch schon  mit schnee bedeckt! allerdings gibts immer noch genug zum fahren..vom dh bis zum enduro..
sehr beliebt im winter grad bei englaendern ist malaga in spanien...google mal switchbackdh ....die shutteln da auch den winter durch bei super bedingungen! da faellt der schnee komplett weg..dafuer isses zu nah an afrika! war selbst diesen winter unten..isn traum..auch wenn ich italien persoehnlich schoener finde!

achja..und in monaco gibts gar nichts...die einzigen trails die da in der naehe sind ist san remo, sospel und peille...wobei die letzten beiden in frankreich liegen und selbst geshuttelt werden muessen...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2011)

michar schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht! in finale ligure wird (fast) ganzjaehrig geshuttelt..allerdings logischerweise nicht ueberall hin und wenn genug leute da sind! ...


Also letzten Winter hat mir da FinaleFreeride gesagt das sie normalerweise nicht shutteln, nur wenn genug Leute da sind und das wäre sehr selten... 

Aber mal sehen ob wir es diesen Winter drauf ankommen lassen, sonst gehts halt weiter nach Süden.


----------



## Riding-Rick (27. Oktober 2011)

joerg81 schrieb:


> ...also neidisch gibts da nichts zu sein. einfach mitkommen!
> 
> es soll definitiv aus D raus gehen. mal was neues sehen. ich möchte downhill, camping, reisen und land & leute kennen lernen verbinden - ein richtiger roadtrip eben.



Mitkommen würd ich sofort, nur leider fehlt´s da im Moment an der Zeit, dem Geld, dem passenden Fahrzeug und an der Erlaubnis der Freundin ;-)
Genau so einen Trip würde ich echt auch gerne mal machen.

In Monaco gibt es sicherlich keinen Lift und wenn, dann ist der sicherlich auch mit Skifahrern besetzt^^ Es war aber mal in irgendeiner Bike-/Freeride-/Wasauchimmer-Zeitung ein Bericht über Monaco, soll nicht schlecht sein, wohl ähnlich wie Finale. Man muss sich halt auch nur irgendwie Shuttlen lassen  oder hochstrampeln^^ 
In Finale gibt´s ja mehrere Shuttle-Services, nicht nur FinaleFreeride.

Über Marokko habe ich neulich grade erst was gelesen, weiß aber leider auch nicht mehr wo (IBC? Facebook? Keinen Plan!). Aber auch dort wirst du sicherlich keinen Bikepark mit Lift finden der den ganzen Winter geöffnet hat. Und bedenke auch, dass es in Marokko/Nordafrika grade in den Bergen im Winter auch ar***kalt wird. 

Genau, Malaga ist mir jetzt grad nicht eingefallen, hab ich aber auch schon einiges drüber gehört.

Es wird halt schlecht im Winter richtige Bikeparks mit Lift zu finden, da die Lifte ja generell für Skifahrer gebaut wurden und der Winter ja nun leider meistens Kälte und Schnee mit sich bringt, grade in den Bergen.

Wie sieht´s denn mit Kroatien, Griechenland die Ecke aus?!
Wann willst du denn überhaupt los?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## joerg81 (27. Oktober 2011)

ich würde 1-2 wochen vor weihnachten los und dann vielleicht bis ende  der ersten januarwoche wieder zurück sein wollen (resturlaub & jede  menge überstunden...).

also albanien, griechenland oder türkei würden mich sehr interessieren.  nur leider konnte ich dazu gar nichts ergooglen.. :/ ..oder die krim.  hab ich im zusammenhang mit xc-touren mal als desination gehört. da wäre  für deutsche verhältnisse sogar ein recht preiswerter urlaub möglich.  

auf switchback bei malaga bin ich auch schon mal gestoßen. auch  eine option. nur bräuchte ich zum shuttlen dann definitiv noch ein paar  mitfahrer


----------



## Riding-Rick (27. Oktober 2011)

Klingt gut, kÃ¶nnte mir auch gefallen. Vielleicht nÃ¤chstes Jahr...

Da ich grade lange weile hatte, hab ich auch nochmal gegooglet.

Hier gabÂ´s schonmal einen Bericht zu einem Trip zu einem DH-Rennen in Griechenland, vielleicht hilft das weiter. Die DH EM fand ja auch schonmal in GR statt.
http://www.mtbrider.de/special/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=393 

Ãber Kroatien hab ich schonmal das hier gefunden: http://www.istria-bike.com/de . Auf deren Seite steht zwar nichts von FR und DH, aber auf You Tube gibtÂ´s auch ein paar Videos unter Freeride bzw. Downhill Kroation

Dann schmeiÃe ich nochmal Portugal in den Raumâ¦ Ich habe auch noch diese Seite hier gefunden: http://www.extremesportsmap.com Da findest du auch was Ã¼ber Portugal und Spanien. Da aber leider weder mein Portugisisch noch mein Spanisch besonders gut ist, musst du dich selber mal durchklicken. Es gibt anscheinend schon einige DH-Trails, allerdings ist die Beschreibung in der Landessprache. 

EDIT: Hab nochwas: http://www.freerideportugal.com 
Zitat: "Europes Year Round DH Location! .......we provide year round holidays for downhillers including unlimited uplifts, guiding, bike hire, training camps, accommodation. We ride on dedicated DH trails - not fire roads - not goat tracks - not walking trails. Just awesome DH trails with fast easy uplifts."

Das klingt doch gar nicht schlecht!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joerg81 (31. Oktober 2011)

super, nach so einer "extremesportsmap" habe ich gesucht! ich hoffe mal,  dass noch mehr streckenbetreiber drauf stoßen und sich eintragen. in  deutschland sieht es ja besonders mau aus... 

der bericht aus griechenland enthält leider zu wenige praktische  informationen - wäre eigentlich mein favorit gewesen, da ich noch nie in  griechenland war.

so denke ich, wird es doch die gegend um die sierra nevada werden und  auf dem weg dahin liegt ein bikepark bei alicante. das wetter müsste  hier noch besser sein als in portugal (wärmer und geringere  regenwahrscheinlichkeit).

falls noch jemand mit will?! la fenasosa bei alicante machen sie erst für mind. 12 leute auf!


----------



## PietPeterson (15. November 2011)

Hey joerg, 
deine pläne schon konkretisiert? 
hätt auch noch resturlaub und hab dringenden bike-nachholbedarf!
saison war doch arg kurz nach dem schlüsselbeinbruch...


----------



## joerg81 (16. November 2011)

hallo piet,

außer dass ich etwa ab dem 18. dez. in den süden zum biken fahren will ist noch alles offen. aber südostspanien wäre bei mir hoch im kurs.

reisebegleitung ist willkommen! ich fahre übrigens mit einem alten krankenwagen.. 

hast du ideen/vorschläge?

ps.: bin jetzt erstmal für 3 wochen auf cuba ohne internet unterwegs..


----------



## PietPeterson (16. November 2011)

ich bin am liebäugeln mir sone woche in malaga zu gönnen, das liest sich ziemlich easy! Flüge sind derzeit supergünstig! 
Son ein Roadtrip wär natürlich ein ganz anderes kaliber! Irgendwelche stops ausser Alicante und malaga im sinn? willst du nur in shuttlen und liften oder auch touren? 
Krankenwagen.?!? Wenn das mal nicht ideale Vorraussetzungen sind;-)
Mit dem Bike in Cuba?
Gruss


----------



## joerg81 (17. November 2011)

nein cuba ist ohne bike. soll aber gut für bike-trekking geeignet sein..

für touren ist das bike was ich nach spanien mitnehme nicht geeignet. bergauf könnte ich noch schieben aber in der ebene pedalieren, dass wird dann doch schnell nervig.

zwischenstopps werde ich in frankreich und spanien spontan machen, wo es schön ist. dann aber ohne biken, eher mal eine wandertour oder mal einen halben tag am mittelmeer campieren.

rein informativ: was kostet so ein flug mit biketransport und allem drum und dran in etwa?


----------



## PietPeterson (17. November 2011)

Also bei ryanair kostet der biketransport einfach 40â¬ maximal 30kg. Das ein toppreis, der flug an sich mit glÃ¼ck 20â¬, dann hat man insgesamt 120â¬ hin und zurÃ¼ck... Der Hacken: Die Verpackung vom Rad. FÃ¼r ne anstÃ¤ndige Tasche ist man gleich 200â¬ los, die Tasche haste dann aber fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste mal. Ich nehm an andere Airlines sind da Ã¤hnlich, bei den Premium glaub sogar teils kostenlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. November 2011)

Bei Rose gibts Bikekartons für 30- 40! Sind aus Pape, kommen aber mit Spannguten und Rollen drunter, wenns DHL ohne Probleme übersteht wirds auch einen Flug überstehen!


----------



## joerg81 (17. November 2011)

so einen rose-karton hab ich noch rumstehen. für eine reise geht der sicher mal.

ryanair ist doch beschiss. hab auch schon 10-flüge gebucht. am ende des buchungsprozesses sind es dann trotzdem 100. bin mit deren billigflügen schon teurer geflogen als frühbucher bei lufthansa... und die hatten eine malzeit dabei...


----------



## PietPeterson (17. November 2011)

naja des mag schon sein, dass man da net viel billiger kommt, aber die fliegen halt zumindest direkt nach malaga ab memmingen und frankfurt/hahn; Radtransport ist bei anderen lines auch net billiger.. (lufthansa 70â¬)

hab mich grad derart aufgegeilt mit den videos von switchbacksdh, glaub das wirds! mal luege was se schreiben!


----------



## joerg81 (18. November 2011)

auch ohne radtransport und dem ganzen reiserücktrittsversicherungsgedöns etc. hat sich der realpreis bei ryanair immer noch verdreifacht...

schaun mer mal, ob ich bis nach malaga komme. ist ja dann noch eine ganze ecke weiter als alicante. wann willst du los?


----------



## PietPeterson (18. November 2011)

stimmt schon, das sind absolute lockpreise die man nie gezeigt kriegt...
hab jetzt bei nem angeblichen ticketpreis von 70â¬ plus 80â¬ fÃ¼rs rad "irgendwie" doch 250 gezahlt: steuern, verwaltungsgebÃ¼hr, online checkin, gepÃ¤ck, kreditkartengebÃ¼hr... schon ziemlicher scheiss... 
Egal am 16.12 gehts los, dann geht die post ab 
momentan wohl noch eher wenig los da, also platz ist da noch, vllt sieht man sich dann da, 
gruss


----------



## joerg81 (18. November 2011)

mal sehen. ich würde dann wahrscheinlich so um den 21./22.12.11 in süd-spanien aufschlagen.


----------



## joerg81 (11. Dezember 2011)

hey piet,

ich überlege nun doch bis südspanien zu fahren.
was zahlst du denn für den shuttle-service von switchback?


----------



## PietPeterson (11. Dezember 2011)

moin joerg, 
das paket 6Tage shuttlen inkl hotel 675,-, glaub nur shuttlen bietet er regulär gar net an, denk aber das ihr da schon nen deal schmieden könnt, wenn er noch platz hat! Der ist da glaub recht unkompliziert! wär ja cool wenns klappt, glaub das rockt ziemlich da!
Haste schon andre spots auf dem schirm?
gruss


----------



## joerg81 (11. Dezember 2011)

hätte sonst nur noch die geschichte bei alicante. aber da müssten auch genug leute zusammen kommen dass der bikepark angeworfen wird...

ansonsten hätte ich nur noch vor mich evtl. zum schnorcheln mal ins kalte mittelmeer zu werfen

wie steht es denn mit dem shuttleservice am 24.-26.12. aus?

kannst mir ja für den fall dass es klappt mal eine pm mit ner kontaktmöglichkeit zukommen lassen.


----------



## joerg81 (19. November 2012)

Im letzten Jahr hat es leider nicht geklappt..
Also möchte ich nochmals einen Anlauf nehmen um über Weihnachten und/oder Neujahr ein paar Tage zum Biken in die Sierra Nevada zu fahren.
Im Hochsommer konnte ich die Gegend schon bei Testfahrten (mit dem Auto) etwas kennen lernen und habe auch einige schöne Trails gesehen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne? Gibts vielleicht auch in Marokko was für Downhiller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietPeterson (20. November 2012)

moin joerg, 
tja altes problem, neues Jahr;-)
Mir fällts auch schwer schon wieder das Ende der Saison zu akzeptieren. Hatte schon ein Top Programm ausgecheckt:
7 Tage Biken in Alicante im Fenasosa Park all inclusive, 950 gut gerechnet! Natürlcih ohne Replacement-Parts! Glaub der Park ist schon in Ordnung für ne Woche!
Aber mir haben alle sogenannten "Kollegen" abgesagt, die wollen alle lieber Skifahrn.... Wann wollste losziehn? Marokko wär mal was anderes, hab ich aber noch nix von gehört. Haben letztes Jahr in Malaga son Typ kennengelernt, der da MX-Touren anbietet. Das muss auch fetzen. Der hat ernsthaft überlegt was richtung Freeride/Downhill aufzuziehn... glaub aber das war nur geschwätz, zumindest nix gefunden grad.
so long


----------



## joerg81 (20. November 2012)

ich dachte an die letzten 3 wochen im dezember und vielleicht 1-2 wochen im januar. also mit unter fahren, couchsufen, in spanien freeriden und rüber nach marokko (primär um mal ein paar tage in der sahara zu verbringen und den atlas gesehen zu haben). von marokko dann mit der fähre direkt nach frankreich und zurück.
ein roadtrip mit viel landschaft sehen halt


----------



## mystic83 (22. November 2012)

Teneriffa ist nix mehr mit bikepark so viel ich mal gehört habe! Alicante sieht nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## joerg81 (22. November 2012)

alicante ist ein guter anfang für ein paar tage. aber im dezember/januar könnte es noch etwas weiter südlich sein.
freeriden im atlas wär schon stylisch


----------



## rumigali (28. November 2012)

PietPeterson schrieb:


> moin joerg,
> tja altes problem, neues Jahr;-)
> Mir fällts auch schwer schon wieder das Ende der Saison zu akzeptieren. Hatte schon ein Top Programm ausgecheckt:
> 7 Tage Biken in Alicante im Fenasosa Park all inclusive, 950 gut gerechnet! Natürlcih ohne Replacement-Parts! Glaub der Park ist schon in Ordnung für ne Woche!
> ...



Geb doch mal ein paar Details bekannt was Du da für 950 all inclusive hattest. Würde mich mal interessieren.Wie weit ist der Park von Alicante entfernt? Hattest Du den Bike Transport im Flieger mit eingerechnet.Irgendwie hätte ich da im Januar richtig Bock drauf.


----------



## arise (28. November 2012)

thailand kann ich empfehlen ! wenns was exotisches sein soll !


----------



## PietPeterson (28. November 2012)

Moinmoin, 
wegen Kosten, habs nur grob überschlagen:
Flug   350,00        
Bikepark Fenosa 7x   91,00        
Accomodation 8x (camping   220,00        
Verpflegung   200,00        
Mietwagen   80,00        

Das Ganze hat sich allerdings erledigt. Hab mit denen gesprochen, der Park wird im Dezember wohl nur am Wochenende offen sein. Ausgenommen man kommts als Gruppe runter, Mindestanzahl keine Ahnung.... Januar ist da bestimmt auch geil... Denk da isses allerdings unter der Woche auch net anders. Sag ma bescheid, vllt kommts was zusammen!?

Wegen Thailand, haste paar mehr infos? Schon mal dort gewesen (zum Biken)? Irgendwelche Adressen oder Videos?
Gruss


----------



## arise (28. November 2012)

schau mal in mein profil ! 

einfach chiang mai downhill googeln! x-biking chiang mai.trat im südosten geht auch was. im oktober war da auch ein rennen . am start waren 3 ganz prominente....

war echt gut...nicht billig das ganze....aber wenn man noch ne woche inselrelaxen dranhängt traumurlaub.


----------



## arise (28. November 2012)

weitere dh lokations in asien wären zb Guimaras hill,drak bikepark singapur, maetaeng vallay,chiang dao mountain,acha mountain,alas-asia trails, bavi vietnam ,bongmu.....mit air asia gar net mal so teuer...falls es ein rosdtrip werden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Dann kann ich auch Queenstown NZ einwerfen! 
Ein Absoluter Traum über Weihnachten/Neujahr.


----------



## arise (29. November 2012)

dann wirds auch richtig teuer !


----------



## joerg81 (29. November 2012)

SOA ist sehr interessant für mich.
Diesen Winter möchte ich allerdings nach Spanien fahren (und dann weiter nach Marokko).
Gegebenenfalls wäre eine Mitnahme von Bikes in eine Richtung möglich?!


----------



## arise (29. November 2012)

du meinst beim thailandtrip ? steuern sind das problem ! evtl könnte man bei x-biking en banshe ergattern..glaub aber kaum das du da was sparst...hatte die selbe idee...aber denen was mitbringen


----------



## joerg81 (29. November 2012)

??? jetzt steh ich aufm schlauch?
also bikemitnahme könnte ich für spanien anbieten. wenn wir genug leute wären, betreibt man dort für uns also möglicherweise auch den park unter der woche!?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Dezember 2012)

arise schrieb:


> thailand kann ich empfehlen ! wenns was exotisches sein soll !



Wo willst du da denn in den Bergen entspannt radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (1. Dezember 2012)

Chiang mai.....Trat....Pai....selbst auf samui gibts ne bikeszene....oder indonesien...mt.banyak,mt.klemuk,mt.merbabu,mt pinang,bantung...alles auf java...
Malaysia...kiara hill,mkx damansara perdana,sash alam freeride park
Penang...penang hill,mt erskine,gambir hill...


----------



## Hasenmann666 (26. Dezember 2012)

In der Bangkok Post waren die Tage zwei Artikel über's Biken in Nordthailand drinne:
Downhill:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/travel/travel-feature/327066/fast-and-furious
BMX:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/lifestyle/family/325891/lampang-track-to-fame-is-a-family-affair

Und diese Fressenbuch Seite schaut auch recht informativ  aus:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freewheel-Bangkok/207680115931998


----------



## stuntzi (26. Dezember 2012)

Santo Antao, Kapverdische Inseln. Besser geht nicht. 1400hm-Shuttle kostet 2E und die Downhills wird man nicht so schnell vergessen.


----------



## arise (26. Dezember 2012)

hey stunzi...was kosten den die fähren zwischen den inseln ?


thailand und java sind absolut zu empfehlen ! inlandsflüge und busse kosten kaum was ! zb bangkok-chiang mai busholzklasse ca 10 euro...

chiang rai um xc/am touren zu machen ist auch nzu empfehlen...wer auf inselleben steht findet auch was auf pangnan...wer in singapur ist kann auch den kleinen mtb park von hr ong (drakbikeclub) besuchen...

infos und filmchen findet man bei fakawitribe...


----------

